# Jerry's venustum



## Trithor (Apr 9, 2015)

Two venustum pictures which Jerry asked me to post on his behalf. (Jerry, my apologies for the delay)


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 9, 2015)

wow! exception flowers and fantastically well grown.


----------



## Secundino (Apr 9, 2015)

Lovely venustum!


----------



## eggshells (Apr 9, 2015)

Nice clumps.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 9, 2015)

Both very nice and I love the fact that the petals don't reflex on either.


----------



## theorchidzone (Apr 9, 2015)

Overall very nice. I agree regarding the petals.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 9, 2015)

Looks like an AQ display. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Justin (Apr 9, 2015)

excellent. wow! we need to see more of jerry's plants!


----------



## slippery (Apr 9, 2015)

Gary, thanks again for posting my pics.
Much appreciated. Jerry


----------



## 17andgrowing (Apr 9, 2015)

Awesome!


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 9, 2015)

:drool::drool::drool:

Can't say more !


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2015)

That is one plant?!!!!!!!


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 9, 2015)

NYEric said:


> Looks like an AQ display. Thanks for sharing.



And a CCM/CCE too!


----------



## slippery (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes Dot, one plant three years apart. 
Jerry


----------



## MaryPientka (Apr 9, 2015)

Great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 9, 2015)

slippery said:


> Yes Dot, one plant three years apart.
> Jerry


Very, very impressive.


----------



## Stone (Apr 10, 2015)

:clap::drool::clap::drool: Is that 15 I count??????


----------



## Trithor (Apr 10, 2015)

Jerry, a pleasure and a honor!
Lovely clone, great form, balance and colour. Superbly grown.


----------



## li'l frog (Apr 10, 2015)

This plant carries an HCC and a CCM, from two years ago.


----------



## slippery (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey li'l frog, it has been stuck with the same flower
count for the last couple of years. But I recently 
repotted it, removed a few of the previously
bloomed old growths, and now lots and lots of new
leads are coming up. It has an incredible root
system...still intact as one plant. I'm working 
toward that CCE, maybe next year or the following.
Jerry


----------



## Junglejewel (May 18, 2016)

That venustum is gorgeous!! What variant/cross is that?


----------



## Junglejewel (May 18, 2016)

Beautiful!!!! What's the variant/cross??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 18, 2016)

I wish the leaves were included, the entire plant shot!

Great venustum! Send it over! lol


----------



## abax (May 18, 2016)

Well done! That's a wonderful venustum and it's great to
see such blooms without the reflexed petals.


----------



## slippery (May 19, 2016)

Junglejewel, sorry original tag only reads
venustum x sib. Jerry


----------



## Junglejewel (May 19, 2016)

Ok well thank you anyways. It is a gorgeous specimen


----------



## slippery (Jan 27, 2017)

Plant update. So I have been trying to squelch an aggressive infestation of a
type of scale, beige to brown in coloration, for the past year with little success.
I suppose I have been lucky in that in 25 plus years of growing orchids, I have
never had more than a slight but annoying bout with fungal gnats. I do not like
the thought of using poisons in my home, so I initially avoided that road, but
damnit this was one of my favorite plants and I wasn't about to give up. A
friend of mine has had great luck using a systemic insecticide on her orchids,
so I decided to give it a try. After multiple applications over several months
and a few repottings, the dreaded scale persisted. I then decided to remove
all previously bloomed and immature vegetative growths leaving only the 
newly emerging starts that were about 1/2 inch tall. After repotting again, I
wondered if I had done the right thing. The eight inch pot had eleven little starts 
peppered throughout and looked rather strange. I am happy to report that all eleven
growths have just finished blooming, news growths are emerging and the
plant is scale free. I am sure there are those out there that will say I should
have used this or that and been done with it. All that matters is that my plant
is happy again and so am I. Thanks, Jerry


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Wow~ you had to take a dramatic measure to win the battle over the scales. Happy to hear the happy results in the end!
It sounds like a truly a strong plant after all.

I'm curious, what systemic did you try that didn't take care of scale problem?
With a specimen plant, it is not only hard to spot a problem, but hard to deal with also, with so many leaves and growths.

I have a clump of Armeni White that grows and blooms well for me.
I never suspected of scales as the plant looked and did fine always.
One day I had a look and it turned out there were sooooo many soft bodied brown scales.

Like you, I wasn't about to give up on the plant as it is among the best growing plants I've ever had!

I removed as many as possible manually with tooth pick and such.
Then I sprayed it down with bug spray whose main ingredients are sulfur and pyremethrin (or something similar). I spent the entire bottle to cover every nook and cranny of the leaves, back and front. Everywhere litereally.

I repeated once more about one week later.

Luckily, no phytotoxic reactions. Phew~ 

Then I drenched the pot in immidacloprid that is sold for treating trees and shrubs in the garden. Just a single drench for half an hour or so to let the plant really soak it all up.

I don't know what did the trick at the end, but in just one week after, I checked the plant and saw that all the remaining scales were dry and dead. 
Yay!!!

That was last fall. 

By the way, how long have you had your venustum? and how big was it in the beginning??

What do you grow it in? General care? 

I got hooked on this species and have two flowering seedlings along with a bunch of babies from a flask.


----------



## slippery (Jan 27, 2017)

Happypaphy,
I purchased this plant as a young seedling and it bloomed the very
first year. It has always been a good grower for me, often with two
flowers per stem, and has even bloomed on one-leaf immature
growths on several occasions. I currently grow it in straight orchiata
mix, eastern exposure, relatively cool temperatures, watered weekly.
Although I am unfamiliar with the chemicals that you used, it seems
to have paid off. Good luck with the babies. Jerry


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 27, 2017)

Thank you for the reply, and for the good wishes! 

Your specimen venustum is truly inspiring!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the update. Good luck.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 28, 2017)

So Jerry, whatever happened to Gary? We never hear from him anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## slippery (Jan 28, 2017)

So Jerry, whatever happened to Gary? We never hear from him anymore.
Rick H

Rick, I was wondering the same thing when I resurrected this post.
When I last connected with Gary, he was sitting on his patio sipping a 
glass of sauvignon blanc and watching the kudu and giraffe feeding. 
He was about to embark on a new business venture. I guess it must
be keeping him busy. I wish him the best. Jerry


----------



## Don I (Jan 29, 2017)

Beautiful plant and pictures.
Don


----------

